# H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast



## capkin (9. September 2012)

*H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Ich habe mir ein PC bauen lassen und mit dem auch glücklich bis die Lüfter Geräusche. Mein Board ist Asus P9X79 pro und alles richtig angeshlossen, also von der Pumpe geht auf Netzteil, ein kabelige Stecker geht auf Asus Board auf CPU FAN, und 2 Corsair SP120 direkt an die Pumpe angesclossen. Im Bios zeigte mir CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit 2000 Rpm, aber wenn ich direkt den Knopf auf Pumpe klicke, egal Stufe 1, 2 oder 3 die Lüfter drehen volllast und alle Stecker sind richtig gesteckt, ich habe alle 4 Anschlüsse Probiert. Woran kann es liegen? Ist mein H100 defekt? Hat jemand Idee?


----------



## DJTuning (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Hast im BIOS/UEFI die PWM-Regulierung aktiviert?


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

Ja es ist aktiv und wie gesagt wenn man manuell auf Knopf direkt von Pumpe drückt ändert sich von Drehzahl auch nichts. Das sollte was ändern egal was im BIOS eingestellt oder nicht?

Und die Kabel welche mit H100 kommt, passt nicht auf Pwm Pin sondern Fan In. Ich glaube damit Pumpe immer mit gleichem Zahl sich dreht, Lüfter sind von Pumpe selbst geregelt oder sollten geregelt werden.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

ich veruch mal über 100 Seiten was zu finden, aber wenn jemand schnelle Antwort für mich hat, bin ich auch dankbar dafür


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

das soll heißen das deine frage dahin gehört, Kompaktwakü´s haben im normalen wakü forum nichts verloren.

[Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)


@ Mod bitte closen.


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

okey schreibe mal da rein, trotzdem Danke für Hinweis


----------



## steinschock (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

 Bist Beamter oder 


@TE
Ich würde einfach die Lüfter ans MB anschließen, 
dann gibt es SW von Asus zum MB da kannst du die dann unter Windos selbst einrichten.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Hi.

Versuch mal folgendes.

PC an, 5-8 sec. dauerhaft auf den H100 knopf drücken. Danach los lassen.
PC ne minute laufen lassen.
PC Herunterfahren... Und dann den H100 Knopf drücken, PC Einschalten und den knopf gute 5-8 sec. gedrückt halten.
Dann macht die Beleuchtung der H100 einen auf lauflicht. und kurz drauf sind alle stufen am leuchten sowie das Corsair männchen.
Und dann drückst du auf den knpf der H100 auf die stufe die laufen soll.

Das ganze steht auch als anleitung im Internet, und nennt sich Reset der H100.
Bei mir hat's geholfen wenn die mal nen bissel spinnt.


Probleme mit der Lftersteuerung bei manchen Corsair H100 - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Sollte die Anleitung von AMD vs Intel nicht funktionieren, wird empfohlen den Technischen Support zu kontaktieren!


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

und wofür diese ein kabelige 3 Pin Stecker auf CPU Fan gesteckt ist. Ich habe Ersatz 3 Pin Lüfter von Corsair und den habe ich auf CPU OPT (2 te Cpu Fan Stecker) gesteckt, der dreht auch mir 2000 Umdrehung, vielleich sind die nicht kompatibel, da PWM pin die von Links bleibt immer leer.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Der 1Pin-Stecker überträgt lediglich ein Tachosignal - in dem Fall das der Pumpe, damit du deren Drehzahl über das Board auslesen kannst. Dass sich diese, unabhängig von der integrierten Lüftersteuerung, nicht verändert, wenn sie mit dem großen Molex-Stecker am Netzteil angeschlossen ist, sollte einleuchtend sein. Bei richtigen Waküs findest du so etwas z.B. auch bei der Laing DDC vor. Gesteuert wird über den 1Pin-Anschluss jedenfalls nichts.
Im Übrigen erkennst du schon an der Drehzahl selbst, dass diese nicht die Lüfterdrehzahl sondern die Drehzahl der Pumpe ist. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Lüfter bei 2000 Upm einen Höllenlärm macht, der nicht nicht auzuhalten ist. 

Die in die Pumpeneinheit der H100 integrierte Lüftersteuerung ist eine PWM-Steuerung. An diese kann man PWM-Lüfter wie die Mitgelieferten anschließen und per Tastendruck in drei Drehzahlstufen einstellen. Wenn du die Taste drückst müsste sich also die reale Drehzahl der Lüfter verändern. Anzeigen kannst du die Drehzahl afaik aber nicht. Auszulesen sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen der an die integrierte Steuerung angeschlossen Lüfter vermutlich nur über diesen ominösen Corsair Link, dessen Buchse ebenfalls auf der Platine der Lüftersterung über der Pumpe sitzt. Ob Corsair das zugehörige Auslesegerät (und evtl. Steuergerät) bereits anbietet ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Wenn dir so viel an der Auslesung der Lüfterdrehzahlen liegt, kannst du entweder eine andere Steuerung für die Lüfter verwenden und dann sogar stufenlos regeln oder die Tachosignale der Lüfterkabel auszuschleifen und genau wie das Tachosignal der Pumpe auf fan-header des Mainboards ziehen - dazu rate ich aber nur wenn du weißt was du tust .


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Hallo VJoe2max,

mein Problem ist nicht der Auslesen der Lüfterdrehzahlen, sondern die drehen mit vollem Drehzahl, egal Stufe 1 , 2 oder 3 ändert sich nicht. Deswegen sind die Lüfter Laut und wollte ich wissen ob mein H100 defekt oder nicht. Es ist schon 2 Wochen alt und kann ich austauschen wenn es defekt ist. Wenn ich die Lüfter z.B. auf andere Chasis Fanstecker anschliesse, drehen sie langsamer.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Sorry hatte erst überlesen, dass du andere Lüfter als die Mitgelieferten einsetzt. Dein Problem liegt darin, dass es 3-Pin-Lüfter sind die nicht über PWM gesteuert werden können - folglich haben die Einstellungen der Lüfersteuerung keinen Effekt auf die Lüfter. Sie laufen dauerhaft auf 12V - egal was du an der Steuerung einstellst. 
Die Corsair SP120 lassen sich nur analog regeln. Das geht mit der H100-Lüftersterugn nicht. Du kannst damit nur PWM-Lüfter steuern .
Aber selbst wenn du auf PWM-Lüfter wechselst wirst du weiterhin nur die Drehzahlanzeige der Pumpe haben.

Die Corsair SP120 sind btw nicht gut für einen Radiator geeignet, weil sie keine durchgehen Rahmen haben - da hast mächtige Nebenströme.


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

das heißt Corsair hat mich verarscht?  weil die empfehlen in eigenen Internet Seite diese Lüfter mit orginalen zu ersetzen

und welche Lüfter empfhielst du für mich? was komisch ist, wenn ich in youtube anschaue, die Leute klicken auf knopf von Pumpe dann ändert sich auch Drehzal der Lüfter von 1300 - 2000- 2500. Da hört man bei 2500 Rpm. Weil bei mir funktioniert nicht mit manuelle betätigung der Taste von der Pumpe.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2012)

*AW: H100 beide Lüfter auf volllast*

Naja - was die Radi-Eignung angeht auf jeden Fall. Aber die Marketing-Fuzzis bei solchen Firmen sind in der Regel auch keine Wakü-Spezialisten. Insofern würde ich da mal keinen Vorsatz vermuten. 

Was die Reglung angeht: Es sind keine PWM-Lüfter und damit nicht mit der H100-Lüftersterugn kompatibel - das kann man auch in der Marketing-Abteilung wissen...
Allerdings müssten im Lieferumfang der Lüfter 7V-Adapter dabei sein, mit deren Hilfe du sie statt mit 12V konstant mit 7V versorgen kannst .


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

un wie kreige ich 7 V raud, Netzteil hat tja 12, 5 und 3.3 V oder habe ich was verpasst 

Also mein H100 ist nicht defekt, ich habe original Lüfter eingebaut und die Lüfter laufen bei Stufe 1 Leise. Jetzt brauche ich ein vernünftiges gut geeignetes Lüfter, vielleicht baue ich das als Push Pull, also mein SP120 direkt an Lüftersterung, und für unten an H100 brauche entweder Noise Blocker oder Noctua, aber welche? Die Steuerung muss über H100 laufen.


----------

